# Tricyclics for pain with constipation



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Anyone been on low dose tricyclics for pain but have problems with constipaton?


----------



## 22032 (Aug 10, 2006)

Tricyclics have constipation as a side effect often. SSRI's tend to have diarrhea. I recommend asking your Dr. about Celexa (an SSRI that is often used for ppl with C-predominant IBS) if the C bothers you alot.


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks for your reply. You're right, my doctor was very hesitant to prescribe Tricyclics because of my small bowel obstruction. She seems like Zoloft and I am starting on 25mg. I dont seem to find it helps me "go" but my main concern is the pain issue. I am mostly afraid of having a bm because of the pain yet if I dont "go" I'm at a risk due to having a partial small bowel obstruction. I'm hoping maybe that the Zoloft will help the pain a bit.I did not think of Celexa, maybe if Zoloft doesnt help that would definately be the next option. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I alternate and am actually on both trycyclics and ssri. I take 30 mg elavil/amitryptyline/day for pain (it doesnt totally stop it but does definately diminish it. I also take 30 mg/paxil. I really had to tweak the dosages of both (w/dr's help)to find whats most effective for me. From what I understand both the trycyclics and ssris work on diminishing IBS pain, I dont think they really know why, also the side effects(C and D)tend to help some people. There is another antidepressant, wellbutrin which my gastro said also works on pain. Good luck


----------



## 2btrue (Jul 22, 2003)

Thanks Nancy,My doctor is reluctant to get me on even 5 - 10mg of a trycyclic because of the risk of constipation.I started on 25mg of Zoloft 9 days ago - I'll see how that goes. My stomach is so sensitive I cant see me tolerating much more but I'll take one day at a time. I have had horrible migrains from all the SSRI's in the past but am hoping things may change.I must ask about the Wellbutrin next time, I dont know anything about that antidepressant.


----------

